# Ben Box Mini Laser Engraver



## Big (Feb 24, 2015)

I was interested in hearing more about that mini laser engraver. More specifically, the good and bad of it. Whether or not it is worth the investment and what alternatives there might be? General thoughts and ideas welcome here.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Feb 24, 2015)

Big:

There was an extensive dissussion of this laser recently, here's the link:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f30/mini-laser-engraver-130039/


----------



## low_48 (Feb 25, 2015)

It uses a YAG laser which is not known for doing a good job on wood. One video I watched showed it burning 1 pixel, move and burn the next pixel, repeat. The guy on Ebay shows machines in stock, it looks like a pile of them in a bedroom. You get what you pay for. Cheap Chinese CO2 lasers cost between $2,000-$4,000 and they have WAY more problems than western lasers. I can't imagine one for less than $200 is worth even that short money.


----------



## Big (Feb 25, 2015)

After reading the thread, I don't think I will be "investing" in one of those anytime soon. If I could recoup my investment, i would buy something more expensive.


----------



## Donovan (Feb 25, 2015)

I bought two of the benbox lasers. I have not received them yet. They are for the grandkids and if they do not work I will replace the laser with a pen holder or vinyl cutting blade. 
I also had a 100 watt Chinese laser for three years now. It works very well and I have never had a breakdown. The software is a bit of a mission but for most I use corel draw. 
As for the back up if you can get along with a bit of chingelish it is not a problem. LOL

Donovan


----------



## TonyL (Feb 25, 2015)

Nice to know. If not an inconvenience, can you post a pic of a pen that was laser engraved with the 113 laser?


----------

